# Outlook 2010 Defaulting to Plain Text on Replies



## Blue Planet Man (Dec 16, 2010)

Outlook 2010 is defaulting to plain text on *replies* instead of the html I prefer. When mail comes I have to click "Format Text" on the drop-down menu before I begin editing.

I've already checked the settings Microsoft recommends, and html is checked in "Compose Messages."

Anyone encounter this goofy thing  and have a fix? 

It won't make a difference but the box that's having the problem is Windows Media Center 2002 (XP Pro).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Check if the message coming in is being converted first. That would explain reply problem.


----------



## Blue Planet Man (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks, but how would I do that? I wouldn't know where to begin to conduct a reasonable search. In the mail settings, the super-heading is "Change the settings for messages you create and receive." Settings therein include Compose messages, Message arrival, Replies and forwards, Send messages and Message format.

That would mean, to me, that I should have already found the right place to change the settings.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm at a unit that has an older version of Outlook, but I believe 2010 still uses Word as an "Editor" option. Type Editor in your Outlook ?box and try reversing the setup.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Another suggestion. Turn off the Email scan in your AV.


----------



## Blue Planet Man (Dec 16, 2010)

Corday said:


> I'm at a unit that has an older version of Outlook, but I believe 2010 still uses Word as an "Editor" option. Type Editor in your Outlook ?box and try reversing the setup.


Thanks. I knew about that one, and remember during setup that Outlook 2010 offers an option to use Word or HTML as editing options. I opted for HTML, and it has remained that way.

This behavior is only happening when replying to incoming messages in text format, not html. If I reply to html messages they are automatically formatted in html.


----------



## Blue Planet Man (Dec 16, 2010)

Corday said:


> Another suggestion. Turn off the Email scan in your AV.


With the years experience I've had with Microsoft and Norton, I wouldn't go down that road in this case.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Blue Planet Man said:


> Thanks. I knew about that one, and remember during setup that Outlook 2010 offers an option to use Word or HTML as editing options. I opted for HTML, and it has remained that way.
> 
> This behavior is only happening when replying to incoming messages in text format, not html. If I reply to html messages they are automatically formatted in html.


I'd say that was be design then...typically the reply IS formatted in the original format that it was received as.


----------

